# The Grid



## CorpSe (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anybody heard of the "GRID"...it's somewhere in Europe(Netherlands I believe)
It's a new form of providing internet and from what I've heard it's set to revolutionise the internet as we know it:up:....according to a mate its many times faster than anything we currently use...ie adsl or cable and is all about info storage and info access..
Apparently they keep adding major terrabit servers in and as quickly as they add them they fill up in seconds...should arrive in Australia in approx 20 to 30 years..according to our Government we are a currently an eager and up to date with technology bunch---yet 60 percent of Sydney metro is still stuck with adsl 1..:down:


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This might be what you're looking for: http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2001/03/42230


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

That looks like www2. I posted a thread on it here .You can download a big movie file in seconds that is how fast it is.

When www2 is up and working than it is metter of time to the www is taken down.It must be very big fiber optic cables.


----------



## CorpSe (Apr 20, 2008)

thats the only link i found also......thanks for prompt response
I just got to look harder i think...i only heard about it yesterday....but lookoing at the date on the link it looks like its a few years back......thats if i'm reading the date format propperly


----------



## CorpSe (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll get back with more info if i find anything else


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

"The Grid" is another in the series of HTTP, FTP, and the like. All ways of accessing the Internet. And as we HERE all know, there IS a difference between the WWW (World Wide Web) and the Internet.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

markomus said:


> "The Grid" is another in the series of HTTP, FTP, and the like. All ways of accessing the Internet. And as we HERE all know, there IS a difference between the WWW (World Wide Web) and the Internet.


But what happen to World Wide Web 2 that was to be set up? Or is it just talk?Could the World Wide Web 2 be the *The Grid *they talk about? Big fast fiber optic cables?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

zergpc208 said:


> But what happen to World Wide Web 2 that was to be set up? Or is it just talk?Could the World Wide Web 2 be the *The Grid *they talk about? Big fast fiber optic cables?


There's a LOT of misnomerology going around (Yes, I made that word up). For better understanding, see the following articles:

http://www.globus.org/alliance/publications/papers/anatomy.pdf (You needn't read the whole thing, just the opening sentences will do)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_2 (Again, just the first paragraph or so will do)

As I recall, the Grid involves both architectural differences both physically and virtually whereas "Web 2.0" is simply a different way of using the World Wide Web (which, remember, is not the same thing as the Internet).

Fiber optic cables will change the speed at which we connect. That, of course, will open up the ability to do things we couldn't before. Even the current www, of course, can use fiber optics, but there may be limitations to what can be done just based on the virtual architecture of the World Wide Web. The Grid seeks to centralize resources for users world wide to use. It SOUNDS TO ME like (and anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) the Grid is much like a network structure that has a central server from which the workstations share resources rather than a more "peer to peer" network where there is no central server and each workstation has its own resources.

Thus in the not so distant future we might see computers stripped down to just an operating system and a Grid interface program as being all that is really necessary. All your resources (multimedia player, business applications, artsy-fartsy painty stuff, user files, photos, etc.) would all be on the Grid. Ideally it would be like those applications were on your computer, but if your computer ever crashed, you could just pick up the next one, plug in, and there's your session right where you left it.

That's called, "cloud computing." All your "stuff" is on the Grid and your little notebook is just a cheap electronic device that connects to it via a user name and password.

And if you're smart, you'll start buying stock shares little by little now in companies that plan to capitalize on it.


----------

